# Hdmi



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It must be some type of a trademarked standard because even my monitor says it on the front of it.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

IIRC HDMI is still under patent protection and anyone who makes HDMI has to pay so much per port or plug.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

99cents said:


> Is “HDMI” a trademark?
> 
> I bought some 4K HDMI cables cheap from a surplus joint. Nowhere on the packaging does it say HDMI, it just says “computer cable”, blah, blah, blah. The ends definitely have HDMI written on them.
> 
> I’m thinking they’re cheap because they’re not paying to use the term “HDMI”.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drsparky said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


And I thought the circuit breaker cartel was bad.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

99cents said:


> And I thought the circuit breaker cartel was bad.


Now you know more about HDMI than you will ever need.:biggrin:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

They are cheap because they're counterfeit and only 2k lol


----------

